# Cad/Zinc plating



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm looking for someone to do some zinc/cad plating for my resto projects. Anyone have any recommendations? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 4, 2013)

These are the guys who did my Cadmium plating. Great quality, expensive and very respected in the Hot rod society.
Check em out...http://www.artisticsilverplating.com/


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't know anyone in GA, but I did learn something interesting when I first had zinc and cad plating done. 

Zinc plating is cheaper but it also has a blue hue and doesn't look legit for restorations - I think it looks cheap. Cad plating is what was typically used on older bikes, but until the 1960s they didn't use brighteners during the plating process. Today, most cad plating companies ONLY do cad plating with brighteners.  When I had the fender stays on a bike re-plated, I had to find a company that also had military contracts. The military doesn't use brighteners on their gear for obvious reasons.


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm looking myself, but didn't know about brighteners, do you have any pictures?
David


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks to cycling day and schwinndoggy I sent my stuff out today to Fine Quality Metal Finishing in Long Beach, CA. They also do work for the aerospace industry. I'll post pics when I get my stuff back. My chrome went to Proctors earlier this week. Hopefully both places live up to my expectations because I have about three other projects to do. V/r Shawn


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 22, 2013)

When were you expecting your stuff back?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2013)

FQMF informed me today that I need to send a check (won't take cc)  and a FEDEX shipping label for them to send my stuff. So probably the end of next week. The bill for everything was about $160 which was the min for cad and the min for zinc plus environmental fee. If I'd have known that I probably would have sent all my Five Bar stuff as well. I'll post pics and my recommendation once parts are recieved. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kevauxtonic (Dec 19, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> FQMF informed me today that I need to send a check (won't take cc)  and a FEDEX shipping label for them to send my stuff. So probably the end of next week. The bill for everything was about $160 which was the min for cad and the min for zinc plus environmental fee. If I'd have known that I probably would have sent all my Five Bar stuff as well. I'll post pics and my recommendation once parts are recieved. V/r Shawn




Did you ever get your parts back from the aerospace place in Long Beach? Id love to see some pics! What/ how many parts did you get plated for $160.00? Im not too far from LB, (in fact, moved back to Central CA., from Long Beach in 2008). Whoa....i just realized, that 2008 was a decade ago! I feel old, and Im only 39! Anyway, any feedback is welcomed!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2017)

Kevauxtonic said:


> Did you ever get your parts back from the aerospace place in Long Beach? i.d. love to see some pics! What/ how many parts did you get plated for $160.00? Im not too far from LB, (in fact, moved back to Central CA., from Long Beach in 2008). Whoa....i just realized, that 2008 was a decade ago! I feel old, and Im only 39! Anyway, any feedback is welcomed!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




These people sucked--nothing but problems. Zero communications, plating was poor quality, had a billing problem that took two years to resolve, sent parts back twice, had to arrange my own return shipping to include calling FEDEX. A fick'n nightmare! V/r Shawn


----------



## Kevauxtonic (Dec 21, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> These people sucked--nothing but problems. Zero communications, plating was poor quality, had a billing problem that took two years to resolve, sent parts back twice, had to arrange my own return shipping to include calling FEDEX. A fick'n nightmare! V/r Shawn



Man!!! Im sorry you has to go thru such an ordeal! Doesnt it make more sense for these places just to do the job right the first time? Im sure that after having to redo their work a few times, the thought mightve crossed their minds? Lol! Thank you for the follow up.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 21, 2017)

I know a little about cad plating. In California, no shops cad plates unless the were grandfathered in when the EPA started cracking down. It seems the pollution issues are too great concerning cadmium. British motorcycles of the past used cad for all the exposed fasteners. It seems that cad self heals. A slipped spanner that scratches the plating won't rust as easily on cad as it will on zinc (galvanized). Cadmium offers a combination of properties which no other metal or alloy can match. Cadmium's properties include: galvanic protection for steel, excellent galvanic compatibility with aluminum, good lubricity (freedom from stick-slip) for consistent torquing of fasteners, freedom from gummy corrosion products, malleability, softness, usefulness at low coating thicknesses, excellent adhesion far superior to paint. The finishes go from shiny to dull. The material can also be dyed a variety of colors.
I don't know which bicycles used cad as a finish. But, if you need cad plating, I DO know that Van Nuys Plating in CA does great work at reasonable prices very quickly. Small parts are tumbled while delicate or large and heavy pieces are hung. The best looking finish happens on consistent material. Bead blasted nuts and bolts have a rich glow. Polished parts shine! I've always been pleased with their work.


This plating is over 30 years old.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 27, 2017)

The zinc coated parts can be polished on a buffing wheel for a vintage luster.
Make sure to wear a good mask, because the dust is toxic....


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2017)

So I've heard from a couple of folks local to FQMF who have used them regularly and are very pleased with their work. I was simply relating my experience and the problems I encountered. If you are local and can drop off/pick up your parts then you probably won't have the problems I did. V/r Shawn


----------

